# Irishdude's Natty Clean Bulk Journal



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi All,

Finally getting around to posting a journal up here to help with motivation. Been a member of the forum a couple years now and have huge respect for the guys who bear their souls on these journlas and have achieved some remarkable results. If I manage to do achieve half of what some lads have it'll defnitely be worth it.

Age: 31

Weight: 72kg

Height: 172cm, 5ft 8

B/f %: 12.4% as per yesterday

I had always been a skinny c*nt, was the typical on/off gym goer who made very little progress. About 3 years ago i decided to get a little more serious with the training/diet and bulk myself up a bit. After sh*tloads of eating and concentrating on basic heavy lifting I managed to get myself up to a respectable 86kg. I felt pretty good to be honest being bigger/heavier as I had always been the srawny one of the group. Then came the downside...gaining was great until I realised I had lost pretty much all definition...abs...what the f*ck were they??? :lol:

So a year ago at 86kg and 28% bf i decided to cut a little bit, it then became serious effort to get the bf down and get as ripped as possible. After a year of clean eating and actually doing some cardio I have dropped to a 12% bf and currently weigh in at 72kg. Definitely look/feel better but the aim is to clean bulk back to the 80kg mark over the next year without the bf creeping up too high. Is this possible? Oh yeah, definitely worth mentioning......I'm a natty b*stard! The goal is to build the kind of physique so that I can honestly say in years to come that at least once in my life I was in f*cking great shape! :thumbup1:

Weekly workouts (all 7.30 - 8.30 am) currently look like this but definitely open to change:

Monday: Shoulders

Tuesday: Back and Biceps

Wednesday: Fasted Am cardio

Thursday: Legs

Friday: Chest and Tris

Weekend - usually rest

Typical Daily diet:

7am Pre-workout, creatine/Black Coffee

8.30 Whey and BCAAs, banana

9.00 Oats and Peanut Butter

11.00 Bifidus Yoghurt and walnuts

13.00 Chicken with cous cous

15.30 Chicken with cous cous

18.00 Toast with peanut butter

20.00 Fish with green veg/salad and eggs (4)

22.00 Quark with whey mixed in

Supps: ON Whey, BCAAs, ZMA, creatine, multi-vit, code liver oil, vit C and zinc, Jack3D as pre-workout.

So that's it lads, will post my workouts as their done and take full criticism on the chin. Pics to follow.

Cheers, Irish


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

In for a natty journal to make a change, also help's being Irish.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Breeny said:


> In for a natty journal to make a change, also help's being Irish.


Cheers mate. Hoping to get maximise natty gains before I consider a cycle if ever. It is often forgotten on this board that a cycle is just an added help, albeit a pretty significant one. It is definitely possible to build a kick ass phyisque as a natty, we just have to put in that extra work. :thumb:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

You have done your homework well done pal.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Cheers mate. Hoping to get maximise natty gains before I consider a cycle if ever. It is often forgotten on this board that a cycle is just an added help, albeit a pretty significant one. It is definitely possible to build a kick ass phyisque as a natty, we just have to put in that extra work. :thumb:


Exactly m8,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

shouting "im a natty" every second sentence wont make me hold back on the raping. 

well done starting this buddy! let the good times roll :beer:

ps- i will be filling this with sh!te


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> shouting "im a natty" every second sentence wont make me hold back on the raping.
> 
> well done starting this buddy! let the good times roll :beer:
> 
> ps- i will be filling this with sh!te


Cheers mate, wouldn't expect anything less :thumbup1:

Will get this morning's leg session up later along with a few pics


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Had to be in work a bit earlier this morning so had a 6am start, gym at 6.45 to 7.45.

Legs sesh today. Legs have always been a weak point but am determined to build some decent mass over the next year.

Squats (atg): 5*5

50kg, 70kg, 80kg, 90kg, 90kg

Leg Press: 4*8

100kg, 120kg, 145kg, 145kg

Leg Curls: 4*8

50kg, 70kg, 75kg, 75kg

Calf Raises: BB with 50kg, 3 sets (50 reps, 50reps, 35reps)

Bit stuck for time today but managed to get some ab work in.

Hanging leg raises (straight, lateral on both sides being one rep) - 3*8

Ab pull down (40kg off cable machine) 3*15

That's it, nothing too spectacular and definitely room for improvement. Cheers


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

still stronger than my legs lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

good luck and subbed with interest :thumb:


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

good luck buddy


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> good luck and subbed with interest :thumb:


Cheers fella, your input is more than welcome.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p492/Terence1981/691dd6ce.jpg

http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p492/Terence1981/587c15fe.jpg

http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p492/Terence1981/e9e3bece.jpg

http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p492/Terence1981/d7d698ac.jpg

http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p492/Terence1981/c12bb1b5.jpg

Not great pics, but just to give an idea where I´m starting from.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Subbed to this mate. Sounds like a familiar story to mines. Looking pretty good in the pics for the weight. I'm only 8lbs lighter but you look in a lot better shape


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

bigtommay said:


> Subbed to this mate. Sounds like a familiar story to mines. Looking pretty good in the pics for the weight. I'm only 8lbs lighter but you look in a lot better shape


Cheers mate, and your input is definitely appreciated along the way. I realised a while back mate that the weight is just a number. I am much happier 72kg in good nick than I was 86kg and a bit tubby. BUT...the goal for now is to clean bulk to 80kg at same bf%. Bit of a change from normal this week, did back sesh this morning. Will post lifts later today.....now to eat!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

irishdude said:


> http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p492/Terence1981/691dd6ce.jpg
> 
> http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p492/Terence1981/587c15fe.jpg
> 
> ...


You're in good shape mate. I'll be following this.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> You're in good shape mate. I'll be following this.


Cheers mate, definitely room for improvement but I'm determined to get there. :thumbup1:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey m8, just out of curiosity do you intend to stay natty permanently, or is there thought's of the dark side looming in your sub-conscious, I realise this has nothing to do with anything but I like to be nosey.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Hey m8, just out of curiosity do you intend to stay natty permanently, or is there thought's of the dark side looming in your sub-conscious, I realise this has nothing to do with anything but I like to be nosey.


Has definitely crossed my mind mate. Have to be honest in saying that I have been seriously tempted on more than one occasion. Have read up quite a bit on simple test cycles and phs but to date have decided to stay natty. You can never say never mate, I definitely see me considering it again further down the line, who knows...saying that I would much prefer achieving a very impressive natty physique than being another mediocre aas user.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good mate!....but why is there a pale irish cvnt in ur avi & a tanned spanish p00f in they pics  :confused1: :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Where are you in Spain mate?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Kane T said:


> Where are you in Spain mate?


Based near Gibraltar mate. Whereabouts you based? Living here long?


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Live in province of Malaga, not far. Been here 6 years now.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

A bit late in the day but just to put up today´s back sesh:

Pull Ups (bodyweight): 4*10

Superset:

Bent Over BB rows: 3*12 , 40kg, 50kg, 50kg

Upright BB rows (shoulder but SS with rows): 3*10, 25kg, 30kg, 30kg

Deadlifts: 3*10, 60kg, 80kg, 80kg

Did some ab work to finish:

Hangling Leg raises 3 * 8 (One straight and both lateral sides being one rep)

Kneeling crunches 3*15 , 35kg, 35kg, 35kg

Looking forward to the rest at the weekend. Menu consists of sitting on a beach with the gf soaking up the last of the summer rays. Enjoy the UK weather lads :tongue: Have a good one


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

looks good mate,

no offence, but "natty clean bulk" are 3 words that dont go together. good look anyway, you have made good progress and have a good plan tbf youll prob do better with good education and dedication natty than with fck all on gear anyway.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> A bit late in the day but just to put up today´s back sesh:
> 
> Pull Ups (bodyweight): 4*10
> 
> ...


whats the winters like there mate...18o ish lol? good sesh there my boy


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats the winters like there mate...18o ish lol? good sesh there my boy


Last year, we didn´t really get a winter to be honest, very mild. Had a few rainy days (when it does rain here though it´s torrential). It can get coldish here in Jan/Feb (10 degrees) but yeah usually it´s just two months of cloudy days with temps about 15-20. Nothing too bad. Saying that, once you get a clear day here even in winter you can take the t-shirt off during the day and walk along the beach. Hard life, eh?? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Last year, we didn´t really get a winter to be honest, very mild. Had a few rainy days (when it does rain here though it´s torrential). It can get coldish here in Jan/Feb (10 degrees) but yeah usually it´s just two months of cloudy days with temps about 15-20. Nothing too bad. Saying that, once you get a clear day here even in winter you can take the t-shirt off during the day and walk along the beach. Hard life, eh?? :lol:


tbh mate my fav weather is torrential rain...so get it up yaaa  lol. whats on today mate?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh mate my fav weather is torrential rain...so get it up yaaa  lol. whats on today mate?


Heading to the beach now for a few hours with my coolbag and the gf in tow. Gotta top up that tan...Don´t want the natives to think I´m just another irish c*nt lol

Looking forward to gym already on Monday...gonna blast my shoulders to bits. Feeling really good at the moment, must be the extra cals I´m taking in.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Heading to the beach now for a few hours with my coolbag and the gf in tow. Gotta top up that tan...Don´t want the natives to think I´m just another irish c*nt lol
> 
> Looking forward to gym already on Monday...gonna blast my shoulders to bits. Feeling really good at the moment, must be the extra cals I´m taking in.


take a camera and get as much clunge for the lads as possible!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Not just clunge! Don't forget pics for me!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good journal buddy , will be watching with interest , getting a bit bored with gear now ... coffee / creatine pre workout ? interesting I have coffee / banana ...


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Not just clunge! Don't forget pics for me!


Ermmm....didn't my pics do anything for ya???? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going today buddy?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

How ya feeling this week mate, Nice n full 

Hope things are going and feeling good for you mate and yo get a good week in at the gym


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Well lads, back to the grind albeit a but more tanned after all weekend sitting out under the sun. Hope everyone had a good one.

Up at 6.30 an in the gym for 7.30:

Shoulder press (dbs) 3*10

26kg, 28kg, 28kg

Superset:

Lateral Raises (dbs) 3*6 (12kg)

Front Raises (dbs) 3*6 (14kgs)

Upright rows 3*10 (bb 30kgs)

Shrugs 3*15 (30kg, 32kg, 32kg)

Did some hanging leg raises to finish (3*15)


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> How ya feeling this week mate, Nice n full
> 
> Hope things are going and feeling good for you mate and yo get a good week in at the gym


Feeling good mate, stored up over the weekend alright! LOL Looking forward to a good week of training.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going today buddy?


Hi Matey, Can't complain too much to be honest. Sun is shining and first session of the week did not go too badly. Was hoping for lifts to be a bit heavier but not too bad. What's on the menu today bud?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Hi Matey, Can't complain too much to be honest. Sun is shining and first session of the week did not go too badly. Was hoping for lifts to be a bit heavier but not too bad. What's on the menu today bud?


good stuff....it's dull as fuk here & soggy. weights look good to me mate :thumb: ....for a natty :tongue:

my menu?

3 slice burgen with PB and a shake

1/2 roast chicken & 2 seaded rolls

1/2 roast chicken & 2 seaded rolls

6wheetabix and a shake

roast beef dinner

6-8 whole eggs

dont ask me cals or macros as i dont have a clue lol

....wheres these clunge pics?!


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

What time does your gym open? The earliest gym that opens around here is 8. My local opens at 9


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kane T said:


> What time does your gym open? The earliest gym that opens around here is 8. My local opens at 9


a 'pure gym' is just about to open here.....24hr


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Kane T said:


> What time does your gym open? The earliest gym that opens around here is 8. My local opens at 9


I know mate, Spanish gyms don't tend to open early do they? I go to teh gym here in Gib before work. Opens at 6.30, closes at 11pm. Not the best gym in terms of equipment but it's serving me OK for now.


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> a 'pure gym' is just about to open here.....24hr


I need of of those in my life lol.



irishdude said:


> I know mate, Spanish gyms don't tend to open early do they? I go to teh gym here in Gib before work. Opens at 6.30, closes at 11pm. Not the best gym in terms of equipment but it's serving me OK for now.


Yeah it does **** me off. Shut on every single holiday, shut Sundays, half day saturday and they have siestas too.

Oh dear, I sound like a typical Brit lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> a 'pure gym' is just about to open here.....24hr


i go to the glasgow one the opening hours are great !


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> i go to the glasgow one the opening hours are great !


Not to clutter up the thread but what's This PureGym like at around 7-7.30 in the morning? plenty of access to benches? power racks etc?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> i go to the glasgow one the opening hours are great !


What's the equipment like tommy? Db size etc ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigtommay said:


> Not to clutter up the thread but what's This PureGym like at around 7-7.30 in the morning? plenty of access to benches? power racks etc?





JANIKvonD said:


> What's the equipment like tommy? Db size etc ?


I go at 7am pretty quiet tbh, never wait for anything, good big gym, 2 weight areas, plenty benches etc

DBs over 40kg, 25kg plates.....theresn no wet areas or reception, towels, shower gels etc but it still a great place and only £17 a month


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers mate, it would be handy and it's only £9.99 for first 6 month lol will prob join and keep my usual one as well for only that


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers mate, it would be handy and it's only £9.99 for first 6 month lol will prob join and keep my usual one as well for only that


That's amazing value, as long as the equipment is good, all you really need is the basics.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> That's amazing value, as long as the equipment is good, all you really need is the basics.


It's open end of October so will all be brand new I'd think. Maybe some student flange also as it's just down the road from the Dundee university


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Subbed mate good luck


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Ran out of Jack3D, and they no longer sell it down here. Anyone suggest an alternative pre-workout? Really enjoyed the J3D for the focus it gave me. Today, just popped some BCAAs and a strong coffee to get the system going.

This morning's back sesh went like this:

Bent Over BB rows: 3*12 (40kg, 50kg, 50kg)

Seated rows: 3*10 (65kg, 75kg, 75kg)

Pull Ups (bodyweight): 3*10

Deads: 3*8 (50kg, 70kg, 70kg)

Biceps:

Superset:

Seated DB Curls: 3*8 (18kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Underhand chin-ups (bodyweight): 3*8

EZ bar curls: 3*6 (30kg, 35kg, 35kg)

Now to eat sh*tloads of food!


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

irishdude said:


> Ran out of Jack3D, and they no longer sell it down here. Anyone suggest an alternative pre-workout? Really enjoyed the J3D for the focus it gave me. Today, just popped some BCAAs and a strong coffee to get the system going.
> 
> This morning's back sesh went like this:
> 
> ...


Late but subbed! Natty myself at the moment but getting very tempted lately :whistling:

You could try Craze as that is awesome in the gym, just be aware of the sides with it if you go with that, also NO-Xplode might be an option but it is like Marmite for some

What you do in Spain by the way?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Late but subbed! Natty myself at the moment but getting very tempted lately :whistling:
> 
> You could try Craze as that is awesome in the gym, just be aware of the sides with it if you go with that, also NO-Xplode might be an option but it is like Marmite for some
> 
> What you do in Spain by the way?


Have heard Craze mentioned quite a bit as being good stuff. Do you find it helps more with energy/focus or pumps, or both?

Working as a boring accountant down here, not all beach unfortunately! Here 6 years now, takes a bit of getting used to alright but once you crack the language life becomes a lot easier and you start building a life outside the ex-pat community.

LOL - know what you mean mate, the temptation is always there. Nothing wrong with it if you decide to go down that route mate, i don't see anything wrong with it whatsoever, it's all just a matter of personal choice. :thumb:


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

irishdude said:


> Have heard Craze mentioned quite a bit as being good stuff. Do you find it helps more with energy/focus or pumps, or both?
> 
> Working as a boring accountant down here, not all beach unfortunately! Here 6 years now, takes a bit of getting used to alright but once you crack the language life becomes a lot easier and you start building a life outside the ex-pat community.
> 
> LOL - know what you mean mate, the temptation is always there. Nothing wrong with it if you decide to go down that route mate, i don't see anything wrong with it whatsoever, it's all just a matter of personal choice. :thumb:


Seems to be more of a focus \ energy product, When you take it you have a massive self belief and makes you pick up them higher weights that you will of been umming and aarring about beforehand, I achieved PB's in pretty much everything with Craze, and even after it 'wore off' after a few weeks I was still lifting higher weights then usual,

The thing that took me off it was the side effects associated with it, You didnt get a 'crash' type feeling like with Jack3d there was no crash but it gave me an absolute horrible Anxiety feeling and made me even think stupid sh1t like money worries etc I wouldn't normally be worried about (never had any past experience of anything like that and havent since!)

I actually can't even explain it sounds crazy but was very strange, alot of others have had similar reactions, But then again alot of people havent had this reaction and has been great for them (wish it was for me!) so you take a gamble with it, Defo worth the gamble imo!

You done a good thing relocating out to Spain though, Thought about it myself but the unemployment rate down their now is scary!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Ran out of Jack3D, and they no longer sell it down here. Anyone suggest an alternative pre-workout? Really enjoyed the J3D for the focus it gave me. Today, just popped some BCAAs and a strong coffee to get the system going.
> 
> This morning's back sesh went like this:
> 
> ...


Try super pump max mate, stay away from stims and caffeine pwo as it acts a vasoconstrictor so you mint think your getting a good workout but actually your starving your muscles.

I like to think of them like running a car with no engine oil in.

If your training fasted then dats swell drink is the best for pur muscle feeding but if not then id recommend super pump max


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Lads, hope eveyone is doing good this morning.

25 minutes of treadmill this morning (at speed 11km), and then did a good ab session of hanging raises (straight up and laterals) and cable crunches. The abs are pretty good to be honest and definitely don't want to lose definition over the coming months - currently hitting them twice a week.

Just out of interest, what are you guys doing for abs, if anything, and what frequency do you work them?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Hi Lads, hope eveyone is doing good this morning.
> 
> 25 minutes of treadmill this morning (at speed 11km), and then did a good ab session of hanging raises (straight up and laterals) and cable crunches. The abs are pretty good to be honest and definitely don't want to lose definition over the coming months - currently hitting them twice a week.
> 
> Just out of interest, *what are you guys doing for abs,* if anything, and what frequency do you work them?


nothing.....prob why i dont have any PMSL

and why the fuk u on a treadmill in spain?! get ur ass out on the street HO


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> nothing.....prob why i dont have any PMSL
> 
> and why the fuk u on a treadmill in spain?! get ur ass out on the street HO


nothing???....that's probably why you're such a fat c*nt! :lol:

Only messing mate, know a lot of people feel they work their core enough on other movements than to dedicate working them in isolation.

Would love to do some runs outside, especially as the beach is about two minutes from the house, but get terrible shinsplints running on pavement.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> nothing???....that's probably why you're such a fat c*nt! :lol:
> 
> Only messing mate, know a lot of people feel they work their core enough on other movements than to dedicate working them in isolation.
> 
> Would love to do some runs outside, especially as the beach is about two minutes from the house, but get terrible *shinsplints running on pavemen*t.


iv had shin splints mate....there not nice! and no my core doesnt get much work at all as i isolate back and legs usually lol, gonna sort that though threw my cut with cardio


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Busy so just getting today´s sesh up now.

Not feeling up to legs today so switched for chest, they´ll have to wait til the morning.

Incline Flyes 4*6 (24kg, 26kg, 28kg, 28kg)

Chest Dips (Bodyweight) 3*15

Inlcine DB Press 3*8 (26kg, 30kg, 30kg)

Tris:

Superset,

Cable Pushdown V-bar 3*10 (36.25kg)

Cable Pushdown rope 2*10,1 to failure (18kg)

Didn´t feel the best today, hoping lifts to improve over the coming weeks. Roll on Friday, been a long week.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Busy tody so just getting today´s sesh up now.
> 
> Not feeling up to legs today so switched for chest, they´ll have to wait til the morning.
> 
> ...


Aslong as your going to failour mate and over loading the muscle i wouldnt worry about how much you can lift, Just keep form tight and tension on the muscle and you l be fine.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Came back from a great weekend with the gf in Benahvis, it's a village in the mountains near Marbella. Really enjoyed it and ate like an ox! LOL

Felt good for my shoulder sesh this morning.

Shoulder press (dbs) 3*10, 26kg, 28kg, 28kg

Superset:

Lateral raises 3*6 (10kg, 12kg, 12kg)

Front raises 3*6 (14kg, 14kg, 14kg)

Shrugs 3*15 (32kg, 34kg, 34kg)

Rotator cuff (inward and outward) 3*10 (16kg/11kg)

All in all feeling good, have increased carbs and can really feel the difference, look a bit fuller.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Came back from a great weekend with the gf in Benahvis, it's a village in the mountains near Marbella. Really enjoyed it and ate like an ox! LOL
> 
> Felt good for my shoulder sesh this morning.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a ball buddy, i wish, could do with some sun, its p!ssin down here. Months rain in a day we had.

Whats your diet like atm!?


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

****ing down, would love to live in a sunny place


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

1990 said:


> ****ing down, would love to live in a sunny place


Just move mate, much easier to move around these days. I left Ireland to come to here, and now we're thinking about heading to the Middle East for a few years. The world is your oyster!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Sounds like you had a ball buddy, i wish, could do with some sun, its p!ssin down here. Months rain in a day we had.
> 
> Whats your diet like atm!?


We had a really good time mate, you should check it out the next time you're over. Just 10 mins from Esptepona. Small village but full of top restaurants, had the nicest steak on Saturday night and paella on Sunday for lunch. Can't praise the place too much, will deifnitely head back at some stage during the winter for a hiking weekend.

Diet is pretty clean to be honest, though i am taking in more carbs than before. Was running on empty there at the end of the cut. My start pics more or less how far i cut down, am happy at that level for now.

Current diet looks like this.

7.00 BCAAs, creatine in juice (pre-workout)

8.45 BCAAs, banana

9.30 Whey shake, oats, peanut butter

11.00 Walnuts, yoghurt

13.00 Carbs (rice/cous cous) + Chicken/tuna

15.30 Quark + whey

17.30 Carbs (rice/cous cous) + Chicken/tuna

19.00 Chicken/white fish + green veg/salad

21.30 Quark + whey, Olive oil, ZMA

Do you have your diet posted on your journal mate? Wouldn't mind some advice diet-wise.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

irishdude said:


> We had a really good time mate, you should check it out the next time you're over. Just 10 mins from Esptepona. Small village but full of top restaurants, had the nicest steak on Saturday night and paella on Sunday for lunch. Can't praise the place too much, will deifnitely head back at some stage during the winter for a hiking weekend.
> 
> Diet is pretty clean to be honest, though i am taking in more carbs than before. Was running on empty there at the end of the cut. My start pics more or less how far i cut down, am happy at that level for now.
> 
> ...


Hi mate id get some steak in there and also your not realy having any solid protein till 13.00.

Just what I noticed at a glance mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

irishdude said:


> We had a really good time mate, you should check it out the next time you're over. Just 10 mins from Esptepona. Small village but full of top restaurants, had the nicest steak on Saturday night and paella on Sunday for lunch. Can't praise the place too much, will deifnitely head back at some stage during the winter for a hiking weekend.
> 
> Diet is pretty clean to be honest, though i am taking in more carbs than before. Was running on empty there at the end of the cut. My start pics more or less how far i cut down, am happy at that level for now.
> 
> ...


Have you broken that down macro wise mate?

Anyy questions feel free my diet kep changing as weight loss stopped etc...


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Breaking news.........it's actually raining here today...FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK!!! Not used to this at all!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

irishdude said:


> Breaking news.........it's actually raining here today...FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK!!! Not used to this at all!


Welcome to my world!!!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Estoy siguiendo tu jornal. Enhorabuena hombre, entrena duro.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Welcome to my world!!!


Oh man, i am entering into a depression as i type.....no beach this weekend! :crying:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

irishdude said:


> Oh man, i am entering into a depression as i type.....no beach this weekend! :crying:


and cause of last nights rain and winds the train I'm on to London now is taking 5 hours !! Set of at 540am!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> and cause of last nights rain and winds the train I'm on to London now is taking 5 hours !! Set of at 540am!


No way, i'll stop complaining now....what brings you so far south mate?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Diegouru said:


> Estoy siguiendo tu jornal. Enhorabuena hombre, entrena duro.


Gracias tio, pero queda mucho camino pa delante! hay que poner un jornal aqui tu mismo tio, que me esta ayudando bastante de verdad.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Its been p!ssing it down here for days mate!

Hows things then, bit of rain in spain....gotta love that


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Its been p!ssing it down here for days mate!
> 
> Hows things then, bit of rain in spain....gotta love that


It hasn't rained since March so a bit of a shock to the system alright this morning. And when it rains here, it is pretty torrential. It was like the Apocalypse on the way to the office this morning, people running like their life depended on it.....they do tend to over-react! I'll be rightly p*ssed off if i don't get some sun at the weekend, this tan is fading mate.....i'll be back to my pastey irish self soon! Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Work stuff ... I'm officially late now ! ****s ...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

irishdude said:


> It hasn't rained since March so a bit of a shock to the system alright this morning. And when it rains here, it is pretty torrential. It was like the Apocalypse on the way to the office this morning, people running like their life depended on it.....they do tend to over-react! I'll be rightly p*ssed off if i don't get some sun at the weekend, this tan is fading mate.....i'll be back to my pastey irish self soon! Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! :cursing:


Hahaha, my old man lives in Dublin, where are you from?

I dont mind the rain at all, nothing better than getting my jig gear in when its rainin and going for a run along the docs, i tried that run in spain, shorts on no t shirt and sweating like gary glitter in toys r us....love the heat but to run in, noway!!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Hahaha, my old man lives in Dublin, where are you from?
> 
> I dont mind the rain at all, nothing better than getting my jig gear in when its rainin and going for a run along the docs, i tried that run in spain, shorts on no t shirt and sweating like gary glitter in toys r us....love the heat but to run in, noway!!


I hail from Kerry which in in the southwest, very rural. When i was younger i couldn't wait to leave but now i actually appreciate the childhood i had there. Love going back for a few days. How is your dad is Dublin, what made him move over?

Man, I would run along the beach no problem, but i get terrible shin splints if i overdo it. Have tried lots of things to see if makes a difference but nothing....funny thing is i get no pain whatsoever with treadmill work. you ever experience this?

Love the heat mate, and i always get a bit depressed when the summer comes to an end here.....definitely time to move to Dubai methinks! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg my old housemate was from there - I got sick of her banging on about kerrygold butter and there being 50 lumps in the fridge!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going brother? u still hard up in spain


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg my old housemate was from there - I got sick of her banging on about kerrygold butter and there being 50 lumps in the fridge!


LOL - we are proud of our dairy products for sure! I don't eat butter but Kerrygold seems to be the butter of all butters, even here in Spain they are crazy about it! So what are your impressions of Kerry people based on your flatmate??


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

They're fukin crazy but I <3 them.. I lived with her for a year and I've never seen a girls knickers so much on a night out or seen a girl drink so many pints... Ahh those were the days lol


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

irishdude said:


> I hail from Kerry which in in the southwest, very rural. When i was younger i couldn't wait to leave but now i actually appreciate the childhood i had there. Love going back for a few days. How is your dad is Dublin, what made him move over?
> 
> Man, I would run along the beach no problem, but i get terrible shin splints if i overdo it. Have tried lots of things to see if makes a difference but nothing....funny thing is i get no pain whatsoever with treadmill work. you ever experience this?
> 
> Love the heat mate, and i always get a bit depressed when the summer comes to an end here.....definitely time to move to Dubai methinks! :thumb:


Wherabouts in Kerry fella, you should be familiar with Tralee.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Wherabouts in Kerry fella, you should be familiar with Tralee.


I am indeed mate, the good old Rose of Tralee, you ever been to the festival? A bit like the lovely girl competition from Father Ted


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

irishdude said:


> I am indeed mate, the good old Rose of Tralee, you ever been to the festival? A bit like the lovely girl competition from Father Ted


Practically raised there m8, I've had some great sessions at the festival, although it's not as good as it used to be , I actually took part in a male version(dressed as women) of the rose for charity a few years back, was hilarious, that was some fcuking night, was found asleep in the kerb next day,lol those were the day's.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Practically raised there m8, I've had some great sessions at the festival, although it's not as good as it used to be , I actually took part in a male version(dressed as women) of the rose for charity a few years back, was hilarious, that was some fcuking night, was found asleep in the kerb next day,lol those were the day's.


Not been for a good few years now but it does get very messy that week. Lots of shagging in the park and getting paralytic. Glad you enjoyed your times there mate. Where are you from originally? How did you end up in the UK?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Not been for a good few years now but it does get very messy that week. Lots of shagging in the park and getting paralytic. Glad you enjoyed your times there mate. Where are you from originally? How did you end up in the UK?


I'm born here to Irish parent's, so the large majority of my family are in Tralee, The little family I have here I don't see very often , so I'm hoping to move back with my wife and kid's at some point. Totally different way of life and better for the kid's I think.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Breeny said:


> I'm born here to Irish parent's, so the large majority of my family are in Tralee, The little family I have here I don't see very often , so I'm hoping to move back with my wife and kid's at some point. Totally different way of life and better for the kid's I think.


It's the weather mate that gets to me, i'd find it very hard to move back now. i like to be an outsider a bit and be constantly discovering new stuff out here. We have yet to have kids but totally get you on that level. Life in Kerry is very differnt to the UK, there is less crime, less pollution. When i was younger we never locked the front door of the house, i did feel very safe and if anything did happen in the locality it was a very big deal. It's definitely changed but the quality of life is still pretty good by any standards. You have a timeframe in mind mate?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going brother? u still hard up in spain


lol....still hanging in there. It's f*cking raining here today mate.....what the f*ck is that all about?!??!?!?!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> lol....still hanging in there. It's f*cking raining here today mate.....what the f*ck is that all about?!??!?!?!












....its been fukin mad weather here man....torrential rain and crazy wind, i love it!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ....its been fukin mad weather here man....torrential rain and crazy wind, i love it!


 :thumb: i just forgot what you were going to type too!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

anyway bout time u jamp on the band wagon....


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> anyway bout time u jamp on the band wagon....


LOL you mean, pack all this natty sh*t in??


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

irishdude said:


> I hail from Kerry which in in the southwest, very rural. When i was younger i couldn't wait to leave but now i actually appreciate the childhood i had there. Love going back for a few days. How is your dad is Dublin, what made him move over?
> 
> Man, I would run along the beach no problem, but i get terrible shin splints if i overdo it. Have tried lots of things to see if makes a difference but nothing....funny thing is i get no pain whatsoever with treadmill work. you ever experience this?
> 
> Love the heat mate, and i always get a bit depressed when the summer comes to an end here.....definitely time to move to Dubai methinks! :thumb:


My dad is part owner of some health and safety company and got offered a big job so took it when i was a young kid,hes been over there for about 14 years or so now.....hes got strange scouse/irish accent goin on nowa days haha

Regarding the runnin never really had that at all tbh mate, bit of a strange one...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> LOL you mean, pack all this natty sh*t in??


that would be correct 

achne

sleepless nights

insomnia

24/7 beer goggles

24/7 stonker

24/7 red mist

get hairy as fuk all over (apart from ur hear...it gets thiner)

wheezing out ur erse if u walk up stairs too quick

back pumps if u drive ur car more than 200ft

PIP so bad u wont be able to sit down

get pumps so bad u wont be able to grip the bar's properly


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> that would be correct
> 
> achne
> 
> ...


Well since you laid it out like that.......bring it on buddy!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Did my obligatory 25 min cardio yesterday and abs session (definitely don't want to let them go!)

Back and bicpeps were up this morning:

Chin Ups (bodyweight) : 4*8

Superset:

Bent over rows: 4*8 (40kg, 50kg, 50kg, 50kg)

Upright Rows: 4*8 (25kg, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg)

Deads: 4*8 (60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 80kg)

Biceps:

Superset.

Seated db curls: 4*8 (18kg, 20kg, 20kg, 20kg)

Close grip chin ups(bodyweight): 4*8

Find the grip is letting me down big time on deads and can't get any decent lifts going. Everyone here using straps? Is the liquid chalk any good?

Feeling good besides. Bad weather continuing here for a few days it seems, storm forecast for later today. Tan is fading big time, seriously considering going for a few beds!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^^ Mr SS ... Good session there pal...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Did my obligatory 25 min cardio yesterday and abs session (definitely don't want to let them go!)
> 
> Back and bicpeps were up this morning:
> 
> ...


just get some lifting straps mate for deadlifting, you can work your for arms and grip with hammer curls ect but when deadlifting you dont want grip giving in before your back

Glad your having some ****e weather now too mate lol, i felt guilty hogging all the rain ere lol :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning love x


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning love x


morning mate, hows you? You'll be glad to know it's ****ing rain here again today.....this spanish living is not all it's made out to be! Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> morning mate, hows you? You'll be glad to know it's ****ing rain here again today.....this spanish living is not all it's made out to be! Any plans for the weekend?


WEYYYYYY!! get it up ya!! 

im hungover today at work, doing fek all this w.e mate. stick the ps3 on and take the kids to the carnival. you?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> WEYYYYYY!! get it up ya!!
> 
> im hungover today at work, doing fek all this w.e mate. stick the ps3 on and take the kids to the carnival. you?


We thought we'd get a few hours down the beach but that's looking less likely.... :crying:

The bad weather is actually a blessing in disguise, i have my final professional exams in December and have sh*tloads of study to do. Hard to get the hours in during the week so the rain wil make it easier to stay in and get a good bit done. Need to finish, money should go up quite a bit and it opens a few doors for me. All in all....a sh*t weekend ahead! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk mate i thought u were pushing retirment?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk mate i thought u were pushing retirment?


i wish son! Will be a few more years yet before i'm mortgage free.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> i wish son! Will be a few more years yet before i'm mortgage free.


more than a few before mine is pay'd :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> more than a few before mine is pay'd :lol:


Makes me sick mate, like everyone else I really want to get rid of mine as soon as I can. And with property values having gone down....it makes you wonder what your place is currently worth. Probably better not knowing and just try to kill the debt as fast as you can.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Ended up doing chest and tris today, felt good after a quiet enough weekend, ate loads and took it easy.

Incline DB flyes 4*6 (24kg, 26kg, 28kg, 28kg)

Dips (bodyweight) 3*15

Incline DB press 4*6 (30kg, 32kg, 34kg, 34kg) only managed 3 reps on last set

Tris:

Seated DB tricep press 4*8 (30kg, 32kg, 32kg, 32kg)

Triceps Pushdown rope 3*12 (16kg, 18kg, 18kg)

Quick intense sesh and nice pumps which is always a bonus.

- - - Updated - - -

Ended up doing chest and tris today, felt good after a quiet enough weekend, ate loads and took it easy.

Incline DB flyes 4*6 (24kg, 26kg, 28kg, 28kg)

Dips (bodyweight) 3*15

Incline DB press 4*6 (30kg, 32kg, 34kg, 34kg) only managed 3 reps on last set

Tris:

Seated DB tricep press 4*8 (30kg, 32kg, 32kg, 32kg)

Triceps Pushdown rope 3*12 (16kg, 18kg, 18kg)

Quick intense sesh and nice pumps which is always a bonus.

- - - Updated - - -

Ended up doing chest and tris today, felt good after a quiet enough weekend, ate loads and took it easy.

Incline DB flyes 4*6 (24kg, 26kg, 28kg, 28kg)

Dips (bodyweight) 3*15

Incline DB press 4*6 (30kg, 32kg, 34kg, 34kg) only managed 3 reps on last set

Tris:

Seated DB tricep press 4*8 (30kg, 32kg, 32kg, 32kg)

Triceps Pushdown rope 3*12 (16kg, 18kg, 18kg)

Quick intense sesh and nice pumps which is always a bonus.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nice sesh there buddy ! especially the flys.

- - - Updated - - -

nice sesh there buddy ! especially the flys.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> nice sesh there buddy ! especially the flys.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> nice sesh there buddy ! especially the flys.


Thanks mate, really wanted to get the weights on flyes up so am doing them at the start for a change. Know there are lads doing ****loads more weight but 28kg is a bit of an achievement for a natty c*nt like me!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Shoulders done this morning bright and early. Niggling pain in right shoulder the past few weeks so being a bit cautious on the weights.

Seated db shoulder press: 3*10 (26kg, 28kg, 28kg)

Lateral raises: 3*8 (10kg)

Front raises: 3*8 (12kg, 14kg, 14kg)

Rotator cuff (ins and outs)

DB Shrugs: 3*15 (32kg, 36kg, 36kg)

Ab work

Long day ahead in the office, looking forward to the bed already! :cursing:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

your looking good mate. subbed


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Lads, not posted in a bit, been working with El Toro Mr UK98 to take a look at what i'm currently doing and make a few adjustment to give me a better chance at achieving my goals. Really helpful having someone experienced take apart your diet/workouts and look at it all from a different perspective. Definitley rate him, the guy know his ****!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks mate, your on the rite track now just keep your head down and kep moving forward one step at a time.

The side effect of hard work and dedication is success :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u still kickin about bawbag? x


----------

